
IEDM 2017: AMD’s grand vision for the future of HPC – WikiChip Fuse - rbanffy
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/523/iedm-2017-amds-grand-vision-for-the-future-of-hpc/
======
saas_co_de
Really interesting slide on page 3 near the bottom:

"AMD reported close to 2x cost per yielded mm² for a 250mm² die" for 7nm vs
14nm/16nm. The subtext there is that MCM is the future and they are leading
the industry. If they are right it could mean a huge shift in market share for
them.

~~~
rbanffy
There is a lot of tiny details out today. The newest Xeon Phi has the
virtualization extensions unlike its predecessors, making it useful for more
general purpose servers.

------
deepnotderp
Interesting emphasis upon 3D stacking, do they plan to use TSVs?

